
Arcentry – Create beautiful cloud and open-source diagrams - kanakiyajay
https://arcentry.com
======
jackdave
The premise looks really good. But it would be great if it is able to get all
the information from your AWS or Google Account and create beautiful diagrams

A small feedback: To give more examples in landing page of what kind of
diagrams can be created

~~~
jkaayn
The examples are mentioned in the landing page itself.

Although it would be great if we can use this for other purposes as well

~~~
kanakiyajay
What purposes/use cases are you looking for ?

There are multiple other tools which are available.

